# Ramsey Swinging Pedals



## Balloontyre (Aug 29, 2013)

Thought this vintage pedal ad was worth sharing in this forum.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 29, 2013)

way neat!!


----------



## ace (Aug 29, 2013)

*Here they are*

This set came on my Stearns Yellow Fellow. Patended 1898 and they are cool.


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Sep 15, 2015)

Just searched Ramsey pedals on the forum and found this old post.
These are GREAT looking things!  Anyone have any others out their??? 
Regards
Gavin


----------

